# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Schrikplaatjes werken het best tegen roken

## Leontien

> Afschrikwekkende plaatjes op pakjes sigaretten om te waarschuwen tegen de gevaren van roken werken beter dan alleen maar een tekstuele waarschuwing


nu.nl

Wat is jouw ervaring hiermee? Werken plaatjes beter dan tekst? Heb jij misschien nog andere ideeën om mensen te laten stoppen met roken?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## ppolleke

ppolleke zegt.. volgens mij hebben plaatjes zo goed als geen effect.. ikzelf ben eind 2009 gestopt met roken (+-50 per dag) door cgt (cognitieve gedrags therapie) op jawel 3 dagen tijd van 50 naar 0 sigaretten per dag..zonder noemenswaardige problemen ofzo.. verrassend weinig doorzetting voor nodig.
Er is een 'dun' boekje op de markt Voorgoed Stoppen Met Roken.. www.StopNuMetRoken.com (Aytac..) en zij beweren op 3 uur tijd.. ongelooflijk.. maar ppolleke was de derde dag al gestopt na het lezen van 3/4 het boekje dat ocharme compleet 211 bladzijden telt.
Een zeer belangrijk punt is wel vindt ppolleke zelf is dat je 'echt' moet willen stoppen.. ppolleke is blij dat het gedaan is met die vieze en zeer dure sigaretten +-50 per dag is niet niks natuurlijk.

Overzicht: gerookt van mijn 13 tot mijn 20ste en gestopt op wilskracht.. 20 jaar later 1 sigaretje en terug compleet verslaafd.. 6 jaar max. a volonte gerookt (niet te doen) en op 12/11/2009 gestopt door cgt met bovengenoemd boekje. En neen, mijn heden en toekomst ziet er niet rooskleurig uit.. Roken nooit meer!

Wat ik hier wel wil vermelden is dat voor mij persoonlijk NICOTINE een fantastisch effect op mij had.. voor de algemene gezondheid en concentratievermogen.. (bloedtesten hebben dit mee aangetoond).. geen suikerdips meer, lagere cholesterol, meer concentratie, en nog vele vele meer.. helaas is de sigaret hier niet het juiste middel voor.. met zijn honderden tot duizenden ongezonde en kankerverwekkende gekende stoffen (de meeste absoluut niet vermeld zoals polonium 210)..



greetz ppolleke

----------


## meneereddie

Het beste zou zijn, wanneer iemand met longkanker door roken, of een andere aandoening door roken, met rontgenfoto's of een fotoscan, en gerelateerd medicijngebruik, voorlichting geeft aan iedere (potentiele) roker.

----------


## ppolleke

beste meneereddie.. ppolleke kan niet akkoord gaan met 'jou' stelling.. het echte leven bewijst keer op keer en dag op dag dat dit een absoluut zero effect heeft (helaas).. Iedereen kent wel iemand met longkanker of iemand die er door gestorven is.. en wat blijkt.. de meesten tonen wel sympathie.. en erkenning dat het de sigaretten waren.. helaas 2 minuten later staan alle rokers een sigaretje te roken om te bekomen.. en dit is dan nog in het meest ideale geval.. zo ervaart ppolleke het.. en zelf toen ik nog rookte ook.. het moet echt uit jezelf komen.. er mogen nog zovelen aan longkanker door die stank en kankerstokken sterven.. slechts een enkeling zal stoppen en die was het dan toch al van plan..

groeten ppolleke

----------


## Edwin4y2

Gewoon een keer naar de terminale afdeling gaan van de afdeling longziekten als roker die wil stoppen maar de zgn. wilskracht nog niet heeft. Ik rookte doodleuk nog wel eens hier en daar een sigaretje mee, totdat ik en een extra zetje nodig had (en kreeg) om te stoppen. Een oudere vriend van mij had rare aanhoudende stekende rugklachten en rochelde al aardig, en rookte onaanvaardbaar veel soms op een avond. Toen hij na diverse onderzoeken toch een tumor achter de longen bleek te hebben en terminaal bleek.... overleed hij, stikkend in een zuurstoftank , binnen 4 weken in het ziekenhuis. Daar ben ik zelf zo van geschrokken toen ik daar een grote potfles vol met bruinrode vloeistof van zijn tumor vol zag lopen. Dat beeld zal ik nooit vergeten net als het liggen in de zuurstoftank en happend naar adem... en hij een verschrikkelijke stikkende dood stierf 's nachts in zijn eentje... Dit soort foto's zou misschien mensen meer aan t denken zetten (dan foto's van tumoren),...

----------


## ppolleke

Hey Edwin4y2.. ppolleke denkt dat als je het 'zo' persoonlijk meemaakt het mogelijk wel een effect heeft.. maar het eeuwige probleem.. een kennis, een verre kameraad, familie, als je het niet 'echt' close meemaakt helpt het meestal niet. Je zou denken.. we pakken de jongeren aan.. dat gaat al helemaal niet lukken.. we kunnen gewoon maar hopen dat onze dierbare vrienden-kenissen-kinderen zich plots uit zichzelf gaan bekeren tot Niet-Rokers..
Mijn vader was al gans zijn leven een roker (amateur-radio-zang-carriere foetsjie.. te hees geworden)..sterft mijn vader-lief voor zijn 61ste aan asbestose.. (longslijmvlies-kanker in feite) en bleken zijn longen nog 100% te zijn.. val nu dood en dat na +35jaar roken.. helaas..

ppolleke denkt/weet dat iedereen ondertussen de gevaren wel kent.. maar zich een beetje onoverwinnelijk voelt.. en de pharmaceutica doen ook nieveel.. pillen en extra nicotine verkopen.. dubbele winst.. ppolleke wou dat hij het positiever kon inzien.. en achja.. roken.. er zijn wel ergere dingen.. en je weet maar nooit.. vooral naar jongeren toe.. klik.. en ze stoppen ermee.. de 'fun' is eraf.. als het 'wel' mag.. hetzelfde een beetje voor een jointje.. 

ppolleke mocht roken van thuisuit.. met de vermelding.. je zou beter je verstand gebruiken erbij.. en wat gebeurde er.. na een 6-7 jaar gerookt te hebben (matig.. kostte teveel in mijn jeugd) ben ik vanzelf gestopt en mij op kruiden en thee.. gaan storten.. een gezonde levensstijl.. zomaar ineens.. en ik ken er zo nog.. geen druk.. gewoon volwassen laten worden, hopen en afwachten..

Natuurlijk.. ppolleke vindt wel.. dat als er een mogelijk bestaat 'mensen' eens mee te nemen naar (helaas) stervende, rochelende en veel afzien patienten allerhande .. het toch wel een sterke indruk zal nalaten..

groet ppolleke

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou ik was vorige week in ons mooie buurland Belgie en aldaar kocht ik een pakje sigaretten met zo'n afbeelding en nee dat had geen effect op mij.
Ik heb dr Oz op tv ook wel uitgerookte longen zien vasthouden en daarnaast gezonde.
Ik ben wel gestopt geweest en zal ook wel weer een poging ondernemen, maar dat komt vanuit mijn eigen en heeft niks te maken met plaatjes, teksten of iets.

Wat ik nu net lees over longkanker, dat komt niet alleen bij rokers voor, mijn opa heeft NOOIT gerookt en kreeg alsnog longkanker, dus helaas pindakaas...

----------


## kse219

Nou wetenschappelijk trekken plaatjes meer aandacht dan tekst. Vandaar de uitdrukking A picture is worth of thousand words. Maar daarentegen alhoewel 18+ alleen tabak en tabaksproducten mogen aanschaffen, zijn zij heus niet allemaal niet even milieuvriendelijk. Zeg maar bv dat de verpakking onverantwoordelijk gedumpt wordt. En een kindje pakt hem op ziet de plaatjes ik denk niet dat een goed ding is voor de jongeren, alhoewel het natuurlijk een idee is om presentaties te verzorgen om ze bewuster te maken wat al wordt toegepast. 
Maar ben toch voorstander van plaatjes omdat de effect daarbij hoger ligt dan bij het gebruik van tekst alleen.

----------

